# Costa Rica: how to get from San Jose to Quepos?



## PClapham (Apr 21, 2006)

We plan to go in March, 2008 and want to see both areas: San Jose and surroundings and also the National Park at Quepos.  How does one get from San Jose to Quepos?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## eal (Apr 22, 2006)

*Getting to Quepos from San Jose*

Check out Fantasy Bus at this website: http://www.graylinecostarica.com/graylinetouristbus.html#sanjose

They charge about $27 to take you from SJ to Manuel Antonio but that includes Quepos, which is about 7 miles before MA.  

Renting a car can give you greater flexibility, although many people take public transportation from San Jose to Quepos and then rent a car in Quepos when they get there. 

There are also frequent flights from SJ to Quepos but the luggage limits are severe.  The cost is about $60 one way.

Finally you can take an express bus that runs regularly (about 4 times a day) from the Coca Cola bus station in San Jose to Quepos that costs $6 (no this is not a typo).  

The trip takes between 3 and 4 hours by road, 20 minutes by air.


----------



## PClapham (Apr 23, 2006)

Great information!  Thanks
Anita


----------

